# northern pike gear help



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Im looking to target northern pike right after ice out this year. But Im trying to find a way to do so without investing in a whole new set up for now. and use the heaviest gear I got.

Ive just started to do some researching and this is what Ive come up with so far.

-st Croix 9' 8wt (my first rod I really don't have much use for it anymore so don't really care if it breaks do to a large fish)

-ross cla 4

-as far as line goes I was looking at over lining the rod with a 9wt pike n musky line or other good bug taper.

Also I think I can get away with throwing 4-6in light flys due to water clarity. instead of very large flys.

I'm open to all ideas and suggestions. 

thanks


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

If you're targeting that I'd look at shock tips...wore maybe. I would say 8wt is good. If you want a backup Rod I'll sell you one cheap. You need to probably throw at least 3x for tippet; Muskie and pike are related but not the same. I'd put shock/wire tip if I was targeting muskies. And for flies they'd need to be somewhat larger. How small you want to go?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Been going down this road myself. 8wt should be fine for handling the fish if your not finding the monsters, casting big pike flies however is going to be difficult but not impossible. The Echo Ion 10wt is less than $200 and makes casting those big flies much easier. You'll probably be able to use the same reel you use on your 8wt, just use a heavier fly line. Put on as much backing as your line allows.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I was debating on that ion but I was trying to see if I could do without it early this season. As far as flys go I was thinking I could throw some big deceivers and half halfs in the 6in range. And I am planning on purchasing a shock tip and having the proper leader size.

thanks for the info so far guys


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

O and what kind of rod are you trying to part with Fl-boy? I tried to pm but your box was full.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

An 8wt with 6in deceives will do fine. That's a good size for most of our pike around here. If your gonna target musky, do your arm a favor and get a 10 or bigger. 

I would suggest using wire instead of fluro when targeting smaller pike. Their teeth are closer together than bigger pike and musky, which leads to more bite offs when using heavy fluro bite guards. Keep in mind that if he does work his way through a bite guard, he's going to have a hard time eating anything with 6inches of lip jewelry.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry lorainfly, just cleaned out my inbox. I had 3 messages total and it says my inbox is full!?!? I have a Redington Crosswater 8wt that I don't have much use for.


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

I use 5 feet 50# fluro loop to loop to 60 to 80# multiple strand coated wire leader with a heavy duty snap for shanks or hooks and it becomes difficult when using tubes to cut the hook off but that what I use. I would go to a 8 or 9 ft 10 wt just cause they can hit your fly with in inches of your rod tip. But that is just what I use and is effective for me


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep your leaders total lengths under 5'. I make my entire length at 4.5' since it so much easier to load the rod when casting large flies. Smaller flies under 4-5" you can get away with a 7.5' leader. Keep in mind that also includes the short bite guard tippet.

Use your 8wt, its plenty for pike but if you get a nice one over 32+" or so you will wishing you had a bigger rod. 

If you want to hit a reservoir not to far in your kayak send me a message sometime in late March.

The magical water temp is 42-45 degrees after ice up to target Pike afterwards it gets harder then gradually picks up.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

great info everyone that helped a lot especially on the leaders. Now that I will be using my 8wt what fly line should I get? 

Also Im heading up to Presque isle so anything that will help me punch a fly throw possible windy days probably wouldn't hurt. And is there a line I could get to use on my 8wt for now then one day down the road use again for both musky n pike on a 9 or 10wt?


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

Tube flys are a good way to make a bigger profile fly with out a lot of weight and can always find many patterns on the web that are built for wind resistance. Any name brand that you prefer made for pike or Muskie in a wt that you need will work just want an aggressive head to cast what ever fly you are using. One key I would say is to use loop to loop knots so you can change leader or wire if you get a kink or knot quickly and easily.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Had another question guys. What size hook would you recommend for tying a 6in deceiver or dahlberg diver targeting pike?

Thanks


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

At least a 1/0 but better to go to a 3/0 . I use Gamas SL12S or SC152H. If you want to go on the cheaper route then Mustad 3407DT size 3/0 but take a hook file and put 2 quick rasps to each sides before tying as they are not as sharp out of box like Gamas.

BTW I tye some badazzed deceivers if haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

I have had great luck with pike in MI. Any recommendations for Ohio? Same set-up will work for Gar in the slow rivers like lower Scioto


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks again yak and no I didn't see the deceivers. lets see them. And as far as where to go in Ohio bowman I don't really know... Im heading out of state for my first try and I really don't know what to expect there either. it will be my first time targeting big predator fish.


----------

